# Fork tip fix



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sometimes things dont quite work out when you are making a slingshot. these are made out of the recycled "plastic" lumber. i either went off line while cutting or simply got careless and broke the tips. to fix them i just cut the tips level and inserted 3/8"(?) eye bolts with some 2 part epoxy from harbor freight to convert them into ring shooters. all are banded with #64 rubber bands. these are 3 of the 4, the other is another mini hays sniper, just like the one thats in the pictures with the 2 patriots. im glad i did this "mod" to save them, its a blast shooting with them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They all look like mighty fine shooters!
Plastic lumber is good stuff.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice saves!!

love the plastic lumber/ ring shooter combo!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Way to go !
Cheers


----------

